# Just one hive enough?



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience just keeping one warre hive going over multiple years?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

you are not going down the road toward good probability of success.


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

mathesonequip said:


> you are not going down the road toward good probability of success.


How many Warre hives in your experience would it take to increase that probability of success?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

To be successful multiple colonies are needed for the long haul. If it gets weak you need another to bolster it while you replace the queen or deal with the problem. If you lose the colony you have lost that years production while you buy another. Bee are addictive one is never enough.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 1 warre hive that I will try this spring. The frames are a different size from other styles but can always rig something up in a Lang...which I think is far more practical. Why then did I decide to try a Warre...just for interest.


----------



## BeeRN (Apr 1, 2013)

most say if you want one hive, get two... I suggest four. After your second winter, cull to whatever number you want. Of course if you already have bees and this is a question about a specific hive design other than one you are currently using - no idea. Ive only used Langs.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

If the Warre is your only hive, then I think you'd be better off with a second Warre, or at least another hive of some design.

Colonies are surprisingly variable and single hive, especially with a new beekeeper (if that describes you), has a lower chance of success becauss you may not recognize a problem until too late. With at least two you have a better chance of spotting trouble and then you may also have resources (primarily bees you can transfer from one hive to another) to fix the problem.

I started with three (because that's how many swarms moved into my barns) and I'm glad I did. I would have instinctively chosen to have only one at first because I wouldn't have wanted to get over my head right away. But in the case of bees it's not the sign of an over-confident novice to start with two or even three. It's just a smart move to do so.

If you really can only handle a single one, you might consider trying to find a beekeeping buddy in the same boat and try to work together so you can see the differences between your hives.

I hope your first year bees give you as much pleasure as mine did.

Enj.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One of the most common issues is suspected queenlessness. The simplest and most straightforward solution is frame brood. Something you will not have if you only have one hive. Then, colonies perish sometimes. If you have two, you have the resources to do a split. If you only have one, it's gone...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespanacea.htm


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies. I will start with two warre hives.


----------



## TBHKeeper (May 13, 2009)

The general consensus is 2... someone else said that.

I'm with BeeRN. Four. Gives you options, and comparisons.
Makes it a lot easier to see what the others look like.

Further, make one of your hives an observation hive.
You'll learn more in a year of an obs hive than 5 with
a regular hive.

TBHKeeper


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I were trying to quantify the increase in possibility of success I would say 2 hives will make you four times more likely to succeed than one...


----------

